# D2 method



## Alejandro (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi, These are algorithms of D2 method for corners, is the same as R2 but from a different angle, I hope you like, greetings.

Buffer DFL


UFR UR'U'RU'R'URD2R'U'RUR'URU'
RFU D'RUR'D2RU'R'D
FRU U'R'U'RD2R'URU


UFL R'U'RU'R'URD2R'U'RUR'UR
LFU U'2R'U'RD2R'URU2
FLU R'U2RD2R'U2R


URB z'R2D'R'2DRU2R'D'RU2RDz
RUB R'U'RD2R'UR
BRU U'R'URD2R'U'RU


UBL R'U2RU'R'URD2R'U'RUR'U2R
LUB R'URD2R'U'R
BUR UR'U'RD2R'URU'


DRF z'R'DUr2U'R'Ur2D'RU'R'z
RFD z'F'RUR2U'R'FRUR2U'RZ
FDR R'D2U'R'URD2R'U'RURD2


DRB D2
RBD R'U'RUR'U'RD2R'URU'R'UR
BRD R'URU'R'URD2R'U'RUR'U'R


DBL z'RUR'Dr2U'RUr2'U'D'Rz
LDB z'R'UR2U'R'F'RUR2U'R'Fz
BDL D2R'U'R'URD2R'U'RUD2R


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 18, 2012)

For parity into Old Pochmann edges:
y B' R U R' B D2 B' R U' R' B y'


----------



## A Leman (Jun 18, 2012)

I never looked for a site to explain what R2 was about, but this is really interesting. Thank you. I still like the idea of TuRBo corners more though, since it has a better movecount and lead me toward using 3-cycles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2012)

Alejandro said:


> Hi, These are algorithms of D2 method for corners, is the same as R2 but from a different angle, I hope you like, greetings.



Do you use this for your fast times, or is this just something you're experimenting with? I'm surprised that someone at your speed would be experimenting with (or regularly using) a method like R2.


----------



## Alejandro (Jun 19, 2012)

I use commutators for everything, I do not use D2 for blindfold, but this method I use to explain to friends who just want to go into this, I think is an easy method to learn and also fast.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 19, 2012)

Why D2?

Why not U2 ???
U2 seems more logical to me, or a more logical approach.

I use something like U2 myself, and my buffer can stay the same as in OP-corners. It is leading me towards commutators as well, I just need to practice


----------



## Alejandro (Jun 19, 2012)

On U2 you use moves like DR and on D2 you use moves like RU, I think D2 is more comfortable.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 19, 2012)

D2 with left-pinky-ring is fast as hell.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2012)

Alejandro said:


> I use commutators for everything, I do not use D2 for blindfold, but this method I use to explain to friends who just want to go into this, I think is an easy method to learn and also fast.



Thanks - I thought it might be something like that, but I wanted to make sure - in case a new revolution in blindfold solving had quietly happened while no one was looking.


----------

